# Khartoum - Where both NILES meet!



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Khartoum On The Best Face​








http://store2.up-00.com/2014-03/139445293243.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://store2.up-00.com/2014-03/1394645256081.jpg
​http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1708165


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://store2.up-00.com/2013-11/1385078183752.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Remnants Of The Pharaonic




​
store1.up


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hitting The Boulevarde*







gmrup.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Snap Snap..*








​
gmrup.com


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!!!The last steps is most awesome!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

东方丹东;120844436 said:


> Wow!!!The last steps is most awesome!


Cheers..东方丹东, thank u
edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://store2.up-00.com/2014-08/1409252737355.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://store2.up-00.com/2014-06/1403902141651.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

مركز تحميل الصور


مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

مركز تحميل الصور

مركز تحميل الصور


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*By The Book Panoramic Shot*









http://store2.up-00.com/2014-08/1409252737486.jpg












http://store2.up-00.com/2014-09/1409595884891.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wharf Of Sudan*









http://store2.up-00.com/2014-09/1409595885012.jpg













http://store2.up-00.com/2014-09/1409930501033.jpg


----------



## AMJAD M A RAHMAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Great!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

AMJAD M A RAHMAN said:


> Great!


cheers thanks..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## Jarino (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you again for posting these...appreciated!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

cheers


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Church*









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...830_827488903947339_7413872274786301889_n.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Mangroves*









http://store2.up-00.com/2015-03/1425502192322.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*911 Force*









https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net...=9c929b3bea50d8bc341c7c8c29838294&oe=5564357F​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*#Campus Life*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1428974315_3a83a4376b420e501e8f80c755b7c711​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.up-00.com/

up-oo.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*City Of Asylum

*

http://www.up-00.com/


up-00.com


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Water Bus Station*









http://www7.0zz0.com/2015/04/19/16/353544990.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Implemented Now*










http://www2.0zz0.com/2015/04/19/15/954463093.jpeg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Port Sudan:









Al Mk Nemer Bridge:









View of Khartoum:


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


upoo


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www2.0zz0.com/2015/04/19/15/856875698.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://www.uia.archi/sites/default/files/khartoum02.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/48623785.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice


----------

